

Calculate statistics online in three steps (R frontend) - moondistance
http://littlestat.com

======
dougwightman
I'm one of the creators. We just couldn't find anything comparable - SPSS,
Stata, and R all require significant time/training. We aren't certain where
this project will go, but thought it might be useful to a lot of people (6
research labs have been testing it with us for the past couple months). Love
to hear your feedback and we'd also like to get more people involved, so
please contact me if you're interested!

